# A question...basically because I'm too nosey !!



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

When you download a pattern, do you just "save" it in a file somewhere, where it'll probably get lost and never discovered again, unless you happen to be perusing that particular file ??

Or, do you download, say a shawl pattern, then store it in a quick-to-retrieve place, then pick out the yarn you'll use (or buy/order it), and then settle down to make it ??

I'm among the former, having "saved to a folder" so many patterns that no living human being--including those babies born today!!--would ever have time to make !! I know this is an obsessive problem, but I'd love to find out why I do this. Truly...I have so many shawl patterns (just to pick one subject), that I find myself downloading patterns I already HAVE !!!

And it's not just shawls, but afghans, cowls, hat, scarves, wraps, etc. I wish I could change how they're "saved," so that I could find them again more easily. I can't always tell by their individual names, whether I have enough of one yarn to make it, or what KIND of yarn is called for, etc. Perhaps that way I could eliminate those I "thought" I might make, but now know that I never will, short of having to go through almost a thousand patterns I have stored, which I have tried, but not gotten very far !!

(And, dare I say that all of the above is saved to only ONE thumb drive, and I have several thumb drives with similarly-saved files ??)

Every now and then I get the feeling that I should just delete everything and start over, but be more selective, but as yet, I cannot seem to bring myself to do that.

Anyone out there able to recommend a good yarn psychiatrist ????


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm with you on that! All of my patterns are saved to a Dropbox folder. I have a VERY large Dropbox. I've been thinking I need to start sorting by type of garment or accessory...but I haven't. Maybe your comment will spur me on to greater heights!! A lot of them are also in my ravelry library, and I haven't organized that either. But there at least I can easily search, and do that all the time.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

You sound pretty well adjusted to me! ????


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

When I first joined KP I would print patterns and save in a folder, then started putting them on a flash drive. I finally realized that I could never knit all of them so stopped and now if I see something here I like I will bookmark it. Every so often I will go through the bookmarks and end up deleting a lot of them.


----------



## kucunest (Aug 2, 2017)

I’m afraid I can’t help bc I am guilty of the same behavior only I take it a step further and print them out! A few weeks ago I finally sorted thru my printed copies bu5 can’t admit to gett8ng rid of more than a few of them. There’s always “someday” to make these fabulous things!


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> When you download a pattern, do you just "save" it in a file somewhere, where it'll probably get lost and never discovered again, unless you happen to be perusing that particular file ??
> 
> Or, do you download, say a shawl pattern, then store it in a quick-to-retrieve place, then pick out the yarn you'll use (or buy/order it), and then settle down to make it ??
> 
> ...


I'm the same - got copies in Ravelry file, copies on Google Docs, printed out copies (in the bottom of the wardrobe, I think). The thing is trying to remember where you put a specific pattern. Probably if we ran the rest of our lives like we run our pattern storage regime we would be beyond psychiatric help!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

I do store them in vague file folders such as sweaters, baby, hat&scarves, shawls, mittens. On the inside I may have sorting files such as cardis, pullover, tanks, tops. BUT that's on my big computer downstairs. My newer ones are in a file called knit that's on my laptop in the dining room. Every 2 mo or so, I pull the SD card out and take it downstairs and maybe sort them.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Make sub folders, example triangle shawls, crescent shawls, rectangle shawls.

After you get that done then make folders in each main folder as follows, lace, fingering, DK, worsted. Go back through see what the pattern calls for and put in the right folder. It's easier than it sounds and then not hard to find.

One more, if you purchase patterns then make a main folder called purchased or paid patterns and keep the ones you buy there.

Then each time you save a new pattern put it in the correct folder, oh and saving patterns just goes with knitting. 

What if you didn't save one, then wanted to make it and you go back to find its no longer available?


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

The only place I save patterns is on Ravelry. Well, maybe some on my tablet. I dont look for patterns unless I need a new project. Working on 3 right now. This yarn thing is an addiction!


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm the save in case I might someday want to do something with it type. I probably have hundreds saved on the computer or bookmarked if I didn't want to download them. Sometimes I download a sweater pattern because I like the stitch or pattern in it, even though it's in a weight I'd never use.... I can use the pattern for one I make with a different type of yarn.

Same thing with afghans, baby clothes, scarves, etc. Save it "just in case". 

I can remember years ago going to the yarn shop and spending hours looking through books for that "one special" whatever I wanted to knit. I'd have to buy the whole book and would buy the yarn at the same time. Those days are over and I'm so glad. I didn't have a bunch of "stash" back then and that's probably why. 

Yes, we probably all need a psychiatrist, but isn't it fun doing what we do?


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello, my name is Carol and I'm a knitting/crocheting pattern hoarder. 

I have files such as knitting, crocheting, loom knitting, etc. In those main files, I have files of various categories such as shawls, hats, toys, baby, sweaters, etc. and place the pattern in it's proper category. Once every 6 months or so, I put them all on a jump drive to clean out my laptop.

Periodically, I will through the files and delete the "what was I thinking" ones. I find it great fun and very entertaining to go through the patterns and have many laughs at the weird ones I've saved. 

I was very ill in March and not over my physical problems yet. MY DH would be very lucky, whenever my demise happens, if he only has a computer or jump drive to get rid of my patterns. Just wait until he gets into my Diva Den and my stash(es) hidden all over the house. Bless him, he'll be thinking of me for the rest of time. LOL!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> When you download a pattern, do you just "save" it in a file somewhere, where it'll probably get lost and never discovered again, unless you happen to be perusing that particular file ??
> 
> Or, do you download, say a shawl pattern, then store it in a quick-to-retrieve place, then pick out the yarn you'll use (or buy/order it), and then settle down to make it ??
> 
> ...


I usually just save patterns to the Ravelry Library, in folders marked socks, toe up socks, scarves, cowls... etc. I usually only download when I am actually ready to work that particular pattern.... then often will print it out, and save to similar folders on the external hard drive, since I never really trust my computer to not crash and burn. With things saved to Ravelry Library...even if my computer does die... I have not lost all my patterns.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> I'm with you on that! All of my patterns are saved to a Dropbox folder. I have a VERY large Dropbox. I've been thinking I need to start sorting by type of garment or accessory...but I haven't. Maybe your comment will spur me on to greater heights!! A lot of them are also in my ravelry library, and I haven't organized that either. But there at least I can easily search, and do that all the time.


Hey !!! I wasn't offering to help YOU !! I'M the one who needs help !!! Perhaps we'd get a discount if we could use the same shrink ????

Seriously, lainey, I don't know how to use a Dropbox folder (maybe that's a GOOD thing !!). I didn't mention my Ravelry library, but I have one of those, too !!

What has me worried for my sanity (if I had any to begin with !!), is that I needed to go through my files to find a specific pattern that I thought I had. When I realized that it could be in ANY of the individual folders, I had to do a "search" of the the entire thumb drive they're stored on !!! That took soooooo much time, I decided I have to do something !!!

But, I'm very pleased that I'm not alone !! Thanks for commenting, lainey !!!

...gloria


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

All of my patterns are saved to a flash drive along with everything else. I do not save anything on my computer. If my computer were to ever go down, I will never lose any of my files. For patterns, I have a main "pattern" folder and then when I open that folder, there are sub folders to break all the patterns down into type. For instance, I have sub folders for baby, afghans, scarves & cowls, accessories, etc. I do the same with my saved recipes. I have two main folders, one marked recipes and one marked slow cooker recipes. Then under each are sub folders for chicken, fish, casseroles, etc. That makes it easier to find what I have saved. Most of my patterns I copied and then pasted to a word document and then saved it to the appropriate folder. I knit and crochet, but I do not differentiate between the two. If I am looking for a scarf pattern, I will open the scarf folder and then look at the patterns there and I don't care if the patterns are knit or crochet because I enjoy both crafts equally well.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

You sound just like me - normal! I thank my lucky stars for thumb drives. Can you imagine if you printed out all those pattern what a mess you'd have? I'm sure it would make a fire hazard, a health hazard and several other hazards that don't have names yet. And think of the file cabinet and folders you'd need for those patterns - boggles the mind. I repeat - thank heavens for thumb drives.


----------



## ibboop (Aug 14, 2016)

i store first in downloads, then open and convert to a word document, edit the document -first by increasing size of the font(usually use arial 16 - easy on old eyes), moving and/or removing some of the pictures, adding a header for name and page number, then save accordingly, ie - crochet, knit then have subfolder for type ie hat, sweater-long sleeve, sweater-short sleeve, potholder, etc if i print a pattern i add 'printed' to it's name so when i browsing my files i'll know if i already have a printed copy --- then there's the printed patterns - they are stored in loose leaf binders (1" purchased at Walmart for 99 cents) according to the same criteria - then when i work a pattern - i make notes on it as to date, type of yarn, color, how it worked up, and recipient (if known) (for you grammar fiends, i know this is a run-on sentence/paragraph - but i don't type as fast as i think and just keep on typing)


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Hey !!! I wasn't offering to help YOU !! I'M the one who needs help !!! Perhaps we'd get a discount if we could use the same shrink ????
> 
> Seriously, lainey, I don't know how to use a Dropbox folder (maybe that's a GOOD thing !!). I didn't mention my Ravelry library, but I have one of those, too !!
> 
> ...


OMG I totally forgot about the printed patterns!! :sm02: :sm02:

You're not alone...was it Tolstoy that said all yarn hoarders hoard in the same way?? Oh wait, it's "Happy families are all alike; every unhappy family is unhappy in its own way." I think it applies :sm17:


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

My Favorites list on AOL has a very long Knitting list saved. Also Quilting. Once in awhile, I go thru and delete, delete. Why did I save that? I will never knit that. Who knows what I was thinking? My Documents file on the computer is likewise jammed but not organized. So again, I have to browse thru and delete. Cooking recipes, knitting, quilting, all kinds of documents, financial, condo assoc. docs, family pictures, none are sorted and organized. To do it now would drive me crazy. I am a most disorganized person. Too late now to change.
Dot


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Make sub folders, example triangle shawls, crescent shawls, rectangle shawls.
> 
> After you get that done then make folders in each main folder as follows, lace, fingering, DK, worsted. Go back through see what the pattern calls for and put in the right folder. It's easier than it sounds and then not hard to find.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions, krestiekrew !!! They make a lot of sense, something I don't seem to have much of !!! I DO have some of the sub folders you mentioned. I originally had them entitled with something such as "200 yds fingering" and "300 yds WW," so I'd know how much a particular pattern called for. I think what I need to do is decide what is the most important thing about a particular pattern: type of yarn? amt needed? etc., and then make that/those a particular heading. I'm not so sure that the name of the pattern is really important (unless I'm looking for a certain pattern by name, I guess !!)

I think the thing I need to do is stop looking at the "entire project" as daunting, and look at the individual smaller parts of it, which would/should be more manageable, and deal with them one at a time !!

Thanks for your comments, krestiekrew. Some really good ideas there !!!

...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

kucunest said:


> I'm afraid I can't help bc I am guilty of the same behavior only I take it a step further and print them out! A few weeks ago I finally sorted thru my printed copies bu5 can't admit to gett8ng rid of more than a few of them. There's always "someday" to make these fabulous things!


Nice to know I'm not alone !!

Thanks...
...gloria


----------



## solshine (Nov 30, 2016)

Books are so expensive. I email patterns to husband and he prints them off. When I go to make shawl I pick the yarn and then sit with pattern until I hit a pattern that fits the job. I am making shawls for someone for Christmas. Took down 20 colors for her to choose from and she said no triangle shawls. I have two triangle shawls made now and she loves them. Told her if she didn't like the pattern I would make another one. I just follow my instincts, and st


----------



## solshine (Nov 30, 2016)

Books are so expensive. I email patterns to husband and he prints them off. When I go to make shawl I pick the yarn and then sit with pattern until I hit a pattern that fits the job. I am making shawls for someone for Christmas. Took down 20 colors for her to choose from and she said no triangle shawls. I have two triangle shawls made now and she loves them. Told her if she didn't like the pattern I would make another one. I just follow my instincts, and ststyle


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

I don't print patterns until I'm ready to use them.

I use Microsoft OneNote to store my patterns online. I can access the patterns from any device, PC, Kindle Fire, Tablet, phone.

I use this, because I can also clip patterns (and recipes, etc.) from websites, and store them in Notebooks with folders in OneNote. You can also upload PDFs, edit them, reorganize, make notes.

I have separate notebooks for Crochet, Knit, Beading, Recipes. Each one has folders.

Hats, scarves, toys, baby, blankets, reference (for the Knit and Crochet notebooks). 

Recipes notebook has breakfast, entrees, sides, desserts, muffins/breads, cookies.

Beading has bracelets, necklaces, earrings, Kumihimo, beading booklets.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

charbaby said:


> You sound pretty well adjusted to me! ????


Thanks...but I think I'll still look for that shrink !!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> When I first joined KP I would print patterns and save in a folder, then started putting them on a flash drive. I finally realized that I could never knit all of them so stopped and now if I see something here I like I will bookmark it. Every so often I will go through the bookmarks and end up deleting a lot of them.


Oh dear !!! I'm so glad I didn't print any of them out !!! For some strange reason, I can't seem to send anything to my printer from this laptop. Apparently, I need to "uninstall" it from when it was first installed, and then "REinstall" it. One of these days when I have some free time, I'll call my friends at McAfee, and they can walk me through it. Then I think I'll be in REAL trouble !!! Think of all the paper and ink I'll go through !!!!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> I'm the save in case I might someday want to do something with it type. I probably have hundreds saved on the computer or bookmarked if I didn't want to download them. Sometimes I download a sweater pattern because I like the stitch or pattern in it, even though it's in a weight I'd never use.... I can use the pattern for one I make with a different type of yarn.
> 
> Same thing with afghans, baby clothes, scarves, etc. Save it "just in case".
> 
> ...


I, too, did that going to the yarn shop and buying everything I needed route. Knitted a gorgeous gold dress from a magazine pattern (can't remember the cost of the yarn now), wore it for the Christening of my 4th child. (Now deceased) ex-husband said he didn't like it (during a heated argument about something stupid), so I threw it in the trash !!! BIGGEST regret of my life !!! HUGE !!! REALLY !!!


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Every now and then I will go through my patterns and delete some.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Cardelo said:


> Hello, my name is Carol and I'm a knitting/crocheting pattern hoarder.
> 
> I have files such as knitting, crocheting, loom knitting, etc. In those main files, I have files of various categories such as shawls, hats, toys, baby, sweaters, etc. and place the pattern in it's proper category. Once every 6 months or so, I put them all on a jump drive to clean out my laptop.
> 
> ...


I haven't reached that "going through the patterns and laughing....." thing yet !! You've given me hope with that !!!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

glendajean said:


> You sound just like me - normal! I thank my lucky stars for thumb drives. Can you imagine if you printed out all those pattern what a mess you'd have? I'm sure it would make a fire hazard, a health hazard and several other hazards that don't have names yet. And think of the file cabinet and folders you'd need for those patterns - boggles the mind. I repeat - thank heavens for thumb drives.


Oy vey !!! Think of all that paper !!! .... and the ink !!! .....and the COST !!!!! No no no no no !!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I make sub-folders and can find any item quite easily, for example, in my Knitting folder I have sub-folders for baby clothes then in that sub-folder are folders for cardigans, jumpers, blankets, booties etc.
I do the same with my recipe folder, it has 'millions' of sub-folders in that topic.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Cardelo said:


> Hello, my name is Carol and I'm a knitting/crocheting pattern hoarder.
> 
> I have files such as knitting, crocheting, loom knitting, etc. In those main files, I have files of various categories such as shawls, hats, toys, baby, sweaters, etc. and place the pattern in it's proper category. Once every 6 months or so, I put them all on a jump drive to clean out my laptop.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear you were ill, Carol, and not quite over yet !! I do much as you do, expect for the "every 6 months or so" part !!! Maybe that's my problem. I don't have much saved to my laptop's hard drive. I usually save to my desktop first, and then I put them on my jump drive. At least that way, I can't save too many at a time. It's like I'm just storing them in a bottomless abyss. I really need to set up some kind of regimen where I go though my "pattern stash" more frequently than I do !!

Feel better, and thanks for commenting !!!

...gloria


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

In my Documents folder I have a Crafts folder. In that is a Knitting folder, as well as other named craft folders. In the Knitting folder is Patterns, Stitches, Sites etc. In the pattern folder are different headings such as Hats, Mittens, Shawls etc. etc. Some of the folders are getting a little (!) oversized and need cleaning out.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> When you download a pattern, do you just "save" it in a file somewhere, where it'll probably get lost and never discovered again, unless you happen to be perusing that particular file ??
> 
> Or, do you download, say a shawl pattern, then store it in a quick-to-retrieve place, then pick out the yarn you'll use (or buy/order it), and then settle down to make it ??
> 
> ...


As I am tidying up my sewing room, it takes me forever to look at the just the patterns I have in binders. My game plan is this, pick a binder off of the shelf and make things from it. If I keep by passing some patterns, out they go. I think I will start with the one labeled small projects, k and c. 
Now about the 6 shelves of books I still have,( though 2/3 are quilt books),I am going to post them here on KP , huge batches, good deals, pat myself on the back and ask secret pals to stop giving me the how to books anymore. 
Aren't we lucky though to have this problem? I remember my Grannie making her own patterns for sewing, Knitting and crochet, very seldom she would spend .10 on a doily book, the money went to necessity supplies of fabric and yarn.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

First let me say that I back my new files up to an external hard drive at least weekly. So that I can keep track of those not backed up I create a file with the current date.
The majority of my files are cross stitch, which are divided into dozens of folders and subfolders, think Holiday then the specific ones.
I have a folder for recipes that is subdivided as well.
My knit/crochet folder has many, many folders and subfolders. I have one, Info Only that is things like stitches and tips, Adult clothes is divided by type, as is baby/child, household items. I can find and pattern I want within 10 minutes if turning on my laptop.
BTW, I have a file name 000make soon all copies. It is named that so that it shows up as the first folder and since it is all copies I delete files as I make the item, knowing the original is safe in it's home.
I have over 10,000 cross stitch files and close to that in knit and crochet.


----------



## DarleneM (Nov 30, 2016)

I watched a Ravelry tutorial by Very Pink and learned that I can add patterns to my library even if I didn't purchase them on Ravelry! You can also add books and magazines. You can search in your library for say cardigans and everything in your library will be searched including the contents of books, etc. I then know that if it's in my library I have the pattern somewhere, I just have to find it...


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I download the patterns, rename them (HATS WW (and then the name of the hat) and then transfer them to a thumb drive.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Before my last trip to Syria - late November 2010 through February 28, 2011 - I transferred all my yarny files from the assorted computers and portable drives to the one laptop that was making the trip with me. My jaw dropped when I saw the progress window ... over 8,000 files!!! I haven't stopped adding to them, though I _may_ have slowed the rate of collection. I did stop all yarny magazine subscriptions, catalogues, e-mails from purveyors of yarn, etc.

I will not - unless unable to get online, bored, and inexplicably unable to knit - attempt to better organize my saved files. I'd rather spend that time knitting or sleeping.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ChasingRainbows said:


> ... I use *Microsoft OneNote* to store my patterns online. ...


Hmm ... I've looked up Microsoft OneNote. I'm confused, but think that's because I'm sleepy. I need to look into this more. I won't pay for more room in Dropbox, but this sounds interesting/useful. But inaccessible when offline? Hmm ...


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

From all the comments here, you're perfectly normal.
And a couple of thumb drives are cheaper than a bus full of yarn.... Which is how much you'd need to make half of whats on one thumb drive,so technically, you're saving money.
There, logic makes us all feel better. :0)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

krashdragon said:


> From all the comments here, you're perfectly normal.
> 
> And a couple of thumb drives are cheaper than a bus full of yarn.... Which is how much you'd need to make half of whats on one thumb drive,so technically, you're saving money.
> 
> There, *logic makes us all feel better.* :0)


I love your logic!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Okay, I am a bit anal. I have mine saved under patterns, and then have the different types saved in different folders. Down to sizes for kids, adults, etc. And I have been know to save a pattern more than once! I go through it every now and again to see if anything catches my eye when I am in-between projects.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm just laughing because my pattern collection is like my cook book collection, things I love but won't do. I love to read patterns, but I know when I have a project to do I'll hit the internet to search for the perfect thing right then and never look at my saved patterns. So there's a very large folder on my computer called patterns that I empty once a year, I haven't missed anything yet.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I save the ones that are gotten from somewhere other than Ravelry in Dropbox. Then I clean them out about once a year. The only thing is
that I usually forget about looking there first before searching on Ravelry. :sm19:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cherylthompson said:


> I save the ones that are gotten from somewhere other than Ravelry in Dropbox. Then I clean them out about once a year. The only thing is
> that I usually forget about looking there first before searching on Ravelry. :sm19:


Why does that sound familiar? Oh yeah! I do the same - the last part - searching online before looking at what I already have! :sm17:


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

My knitting pattern files are reasonably well organised - sub-folders and when I save the pattern I include the yarn weight as part of the name. I back-up reasonably often.

I also go through my digital magazines and re-save, editing out all the extraneous adverts and articles that I don't want to keep.

My hard-copy patterns are similarly organised into file boxes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> My knitting pattern files are reasonably well organised - sub-folders and when I save the pattern I include the yarn weight as part of the name. I back-up reasonably often.
> 
> I also go through my digital magazines and re-save, editing out all the extraneous adverts and articles that I don't want to keep.
> 
> My hard-copy patterns are similarly organised into file boxes.


I wish you lived across the street from me!!! Maybe just being closer, some of your organizational skills might rub off on me?

When I'm not in too much of a hurry (retired and I hurry? What's with _that_??!!), I save them this way: #4 k - pattern name - descriptor (if pattern name isn't enough) and then file them into sub-folders. _However_, I'm too often in too much of a hurry and just dump them into the main Patterns file - supposedly to be refiled in their proper sub-folders at some future date ... never yet arrived.

Actually, when we would spend one or two three-month periods in Syria each year - where internet access (at the end of February 2011 anyway) was unreliable and super-slow dial-up or unbelievably expensive ($75 for the three days that I had it!!), I did reorganize a lot of my collection. I was alone more hours of the day than not and filled some of those hours playing at being an organized person. Ha! I did a lot of sleeping too.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wish you lived across the street from me!!! Maybe just being closer, some of your organizational skills might rub off on me?
> 
> When I'm not in too much of a hurry (retired and I hurry? What's with _that_??!!), I save them this way: #4 k - pattern name - descriptor (if pattern name isn't enough) and then file them into sub-folders. _However_, I'm too often in too much of a hurry and just dump them into the main Patterns file - supposedly to be refiled in their proper sub-folders at some future date ... never yet arrived.
> 
> Actually, when we would spend one or two three-month periods in Syria each year - where internet access (at the end of February 2011 anyway) was unreliable and super-slow dial-up or unbelievably expensive ($75 for the three days that I had it!!), I did reorganize a lot of my collection. I was alone more hours of the day than not and filled some of those hours playing at being an organized person. Ha! I did a lot of sleeping too.


I wish I lived across the street from you! These are the kind of tasks that are much more fun to do together - probably take longer that way, but the accompanying conversations make the job a blast!


----------



## NannyChrispy (Oct 29, 2016)

I have mine saved to dropbox folders minutely catagoried- print the ones I really want to make and have them in a folder.
I am afraid i'm obsessive like you- must be normal, huh? ;o)


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Mine are all in iBooks. All bunched in together. No organisation at all. I use an iPad. Some patterns I've saved from "love knitting" are in the "love knitting" app.


----------



## Rosalinda (Apr 23, 2017)

I have seen loads of stuff on Kprs that I would love to save, but have no idea how to do it. Any info would be of a huge help to me. I'd be so grateful for ANY idea of how to go about it. Thank you. xx


----------



## Rosalinda (Apr 23, 2017)

I have seen loads of stuff on Kprs that I would love to save, but have no idea how to do it. Any info would be of a huge help to me. I'd be so grateful for ANY idea of how to go about it. Thank you. xx


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I save on my laptop. I know I will never make all these items, but I make to sell and I like to have a lot of choice for my clients. I do find some repeats. When I get new yarn or pull some from my stash, I then go looking through my files for what I want. They are all separated into categories, so it is easy to find them.


----------



## Rosalinda (Apr 23, 2017)

Thank you, but how do I get them from this page onto my computer. For examle your reply to my question. Sorry to sound so hopeless.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm a saver. I have more patterns than I will ever be able to use. I store a lot of them in iBooks.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a reading list that I put my patterns in but also download them as well.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Save in my Ravelry library,but have them on Interweave site as well. I did have quite a few on Fiesta yarns site,but
they went out of business.Now I'm searching in my computer "folders". Did find a few. Yes, I have a written
copy of all my patterns from them,but never dreamed they'd go out of business.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why does that sound familiar? Oh yeah! I do the same - the last part - searching online before looking at what I already have! :sm17:


I own up too! When I first started doing 1898 hats I kept mislaying my printed out pattern, so it was quicker to download it again. I did that several times and I'm sure of got 3- 4 paper patterns for it somewhere - thing is I've knitted so many since I don't need a pattern now! And I also admit that is not the only one......


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I've done that too a have some here Raverly LionBrand and others too an some day will get them all done. I should live that long an remember how to knit?? Lol ????Your not alone!!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I used to save and print patterns and then place them in different folders in categories.
Browsing was messy and paper wastage was high. Not environmentally friendly.

But for quite a few years now I use My Ravelry library making linking all the different categories that interests me using sets. It is easy to follow how to do this. Therefore my over 1000 patterns can be easily retrieved, even if I forget the name of the pattern, or designer.

For example i can link patterns for cowls to ply, whether it is cabled, uses colour or has stripes. Whatever set you can think of to add will assist retrieval. Once I decide on a project I will place my progress of it in the Project pages. Everything can also be linked to your stash. I do all this using my ipad so all is transportable and takes no paper. All in one place. Sometimes I will print a specific pattern, but it is rare.

I resolved that when I place a pattern of interest in my Ravelry lbrary I would always add appropriate sets so that I can retrieve patterns using various categories. Once you start making a list it then becomes easier and easier just to tick categories. 

It is a brilliant way to keep many patterns at easy access. Ravelry is actually a fantastic site and one of the best in the design of their web pages. A huge amount of info can be stored readily and it is free. Generosity and excellence in web pages are rare. Knitting Paradise is another generous site. The two are extremely complementary to each other.

Tashi


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm in the same boat, I have several external drives along with many saved on my computer.
Not sure why I am still saving so many when I am not knitting much

One external drive is mostly baby patterns, but have them saved in different folders cardigans, pullovers, top down.
I started doing the same thing for other patterns, have saved them in folders and started making sub folders.

When looking through some of them, if I see something I know I will never make I have started to delete some of them.
most patterns bought are on one external, so those are there if needed but probably won't make many of them any more either.

I'm not sure why it is so hard to delete patterns saved if not going to make them, it is just as hard to part with many yarns I know I won't use.

I think there are many of us in the same boat you are in, but not sure why we save so many


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I too have many more patterns saved than I will ever make, but I do a 'search of the saved' when I want to start a new project. The search is easy because they're saved in folders by categories, like "Knits For Babies" or "Knits Sweaters Children" and so on. Each folder begins with "Knits" so all the knitting folders are grouped together in Documents. Each pattern of course, has a descriptive title, making it easier to locate what I want within that folder.


----------



## Geraldine04 (May 15, 2015)

Hey, have you ever thought that you might outlive your hubby!! Now there's a thought for you....i suffer with asthma but controlled with inhalers x 2 however my husband who was so healthy went to play a game of squash one evening at our local university premises, and collapsed on the court just after the 1st game! What a shock it was at the time, he didn't even have hospital notes either. He was so healthy and never had an illness in his life except for the odd cold etc. He was only 62 years of age having just retired from Lloyds Bank. 

My ole Mamma (R.I.P.) used to say "when your time comes you GO!! " and that's a fact. Geraldine. P.S. Long life to both of you :sm24:


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a file called Knit and Crochet, inside i have files for each type of pattern for example : Afghans and blankets, Sweaters and vests, Toys. purses and bags, etc etc and I have a folder with pics of all the work I have done too. Then, of course there is ravelry...


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I save most of my patterns on Pinterest - I have separate boards for sweaters, socks, children, babies, mittens and gloves, shawls, scarves, etc. Then if I want to find a pattern, I go the appropriate board and have a dozen color pictures in every screen shot plus the notes I've added about yarn weight, needle size, often the sizes the pattern comes with. If it is not a link to an actuat pattern, I note that it is "for inspiration only". Love my Pinterest files.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> When I first joined KP I would print patterns and save in a folder, then started putting them on a flash drive. I finally realized that I could never knit all of them so stopped and now if I see something here I like I will bookmark it. Every so often I will go through the bookmarks and end up deleting a lot of them.


This is what I do as well, it makes the elimination a lot easier and doesn't clog up my hard files and/or my Dropbox, I have the free Dropbox with limited space


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

I understand. I too have so many saved patterns! ,but I have found that every so often I just decide to look through them. It's like finding them all over again. I get all excited over the patterns I rediscover.


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Don’t worry about your sanity, but if you must, you see you have plenty of company! I’m certainly not a psychiatrist, but I think what we (that is, the females here) are doing is feathering the nest. Our behavior echoes our most basic needs of gathering what we may need later. Maybe our male ‘hunter/gatherers’ here can disprove my theory! Guys?

And if you’re like me, you also hoard fabric, buttons, beads, books, recipes....


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I tell myself that "someday" when I "retire", I'll be glad I have all this yarn and all these glorious patterns to knit.....someday. ;-)


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

I spent a couple of hours, yesterday, looking for a shawl/sweater that I KNOW I bought! Looked in Ravelry, my iBooks, my web files, my printed stuff, looked at my account files in several different online sites..... Never found the darn thing. Clearly, I need to devise a Dewey decimal type system for my knitting! So, no help from here but lots of empathy.????


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice to know others save pattern to various files. I’m just happy we have ways to save electronically so I don’t have to mentally wrestle with the terrible question of not too many years ago....”to print or not ?”


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

This is just something crafters do. If you do sewing, card making, scrap booking ,knitting and crocheting, you have even more patterns and stashes.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I started saving all the patterns I found that I thought someday I might want to knit. You all know how that goes, and I was overwhelmed with patterns. I finally sat down on my computer and located them, and deleted most of them. I printed out the ones I really like, and keep them in a large binder divided by what type of pattern I have. Now, if I see a pattern I like, I also bookmark it, and look at it again in a few weeks. If it's something I know I'll never knit, I delete it, if I want it, I print it. I now have patterns I actually may eventually get to that I really like.


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

I have lots of patterns downloaded and even more printed. I have to go thru every once in awhile and delete or trash patterns that I know I will never make. And we aren't even talking about all the books I have. Several years ago I took seven bankers boxes of knitting and crocheting magazines to my LYS. I use hard copies when I knit or crochet on clip boards. I am sure there aren't enough hours in my life left to use all the yarn in my stash for all the patterns I have. Did I say anything about the hooks and needles I also collect?


----------



## rocky40 (May 28, 2013)

I print the patterns and then put them in a binder, with tabs that say sweaters, socks, shawls, afghans etc. etc.. that way I have my own pattern book with patterns that I like and I must admit that Ihave knit just about all of them.. oh my arthritic hands.. LOL and the most important tab is one that says babies.. love to knit baby outfits.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I buy flash drives and same them on their. I've lost so many cause of a crash.I save them on my machine then after many I slip on the drives.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I do that too. I print mine out and have a file for them. I will probably never knit everything and I have made duplicate copies too.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I think you are completely normal! I have patterns saved everywhere...... I bookmark them along with other posts I find helpful and want to find later. I have them saved in folders and in my Ravelry account. I will never live long enough to knit them all, but I look through them when trying to find the "perfect" next project.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

When I first discovered all the nice patterns on the 'net, I think I saved everything in sight. The only thing I did to "organize" was to make folders for shawls, afghans, sweaters, gloves, socks, etc. 
Of course, there's no way the names are anything meaningful, even only a few days after downloading. 
Yes, I deleted the lot and started over. This time however, I not only download the pattern, I also download a picture. I make sure the picture has the same name as the pattern, except with the .jpg extension, so that pattern and picture are together in the folder. I don't know how this would work on a Mac, but on Windows I have File Explorer set to view "Large icons". This way the pictures are immediately visible and the pattern file is right beside it. Now I actually enjoy looking at my patterns sometimes!
Oh, and for storage, I use an external, 1 TB hard drive.



impatient knitter said:


> When you download a pattern, do you just "save" it in a file somewhere, where it'll probably get lost and never discovered again, unless you happen to be perusing that particular file ??
> 
> Or, do you download, say a shawl pattern, then store it in a quick-to-retrieve place, then pick out the yarn you'll use (or buy/order it), and then settle down to make it ??
> 
> ...


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Loistec said:


> The only place I save patterns is on Ravelry. Well, maybe some on my tablet. I dont look for patterns unless I need a new project. Working on 3 right now. This yarn thing is an addiction!


 And I do hope there's no 12 step program to help. LOL. This will not help those who want to download less patterns, but I went to my Ravelry library a few weeks ago to actually download a pattern that I had decided to make, and found it is no longer available......so now, if I think I really want it, I download it to my laptop, and try to remember to back it up.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

I used to print all the ones I liked & had binders for babies, 4+, Adults, crafty stuff, etc, but that was beginning to take up too much room. Now I save most in folders on Pinterest, which I loove, but also have them saved on Ravelry, Love Knitting, bookmarks on KP, downloads on phone, downloads on tab...just to name what I can remember off the top of my head. One day.....I will get them filed properly in one place...I hope!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I save my patterns in folders titled; kids, ladies, men, outerwear, socks, babies etc. Then when I want to make something, I can browse the folder. I put the description and gauge of yarn in the title to save time. I also save them as PDFs with the first page showing so I can see quickly the type of pattern it is. (this can be done on any computer). I always check my saved patterns first before I look elsewhere. Good luck with finding a good psychiatrist and, when you find one, let me know!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I print the patterns I want to save for later pribably I will never do. I also bookmark them.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

Guilty of all of the above!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a KNIT folder, with subheadings, such as Hats, Baby, etc. When I save a pattern, I change the name to add "--4W" (for Worsted), "--3DK", etc. at the end. So when I need a hat pattern for worsted yarn, I go to the Hat folder and look for the ones that end in 4W.

If I really like the pattern, I also Pin it on Pinterest, where I also have multiple Boards for Knit categories.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I do like the rest of you and save them. Many of them I print but can't seem to find when I want it.


----------



## Joanne9928 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have an App on my iPad called GoodReader. I have all my downloaded patterns saved, organized by type, within that program. When my iPad started running out of memory (lol), I moved them all to the Cloud. Everything is still easily accessible. I'm being a little more selective now, after realizing there aren't enough years left to knit everything!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I save my patterns by "bookmarking" them to a file I named "knitting" with sub-files broken down to individual types, such as "sweaters", "hats", etc. It's much easier to find. I also rename the patterns so I am better able to differentiate between patterns in a file. 

Then, when I'm ready to knit a particular pattern, I print it out, make notes once I finish as to yarn and needle used, any comments, and store in a 3-ring binder. I actually have two binders full.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gdoyle (Oct 12, 2013)

Worse, I print mine out and put them in binders. At times when looking for a specific pattern, I’ll toss some that I know I’ll never make. Dont save much on my computer as my eyes can’t take too much time reading the screen


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I download to desktop computer, have patterns in folders labeled : Baby, Hats, My Knitting, Moms Knits, and of course Socks........when I want to use a downloaded pattern I then print it out and place the print-out in a vinyl sleeve to keep it nice while using it on my magnetic board. I also have printed out patterns in "sleeves" in one of three 3-ring binders. I have more patterns saved than one could ever use in a lifetime :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Filmalee (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, I do it all. I have drop box which I save patterns in folders: sweater, scarfs,hats, etc...I also print and place into a binder labeled patterns of interest. I also pin what I like thru Raverly, which I go thru every once in awhile and delete the "what was I thinking then". I also pin those things that come along thru e-mail. I am overloaded of course, but thats the fun of it all...right???


----------



## citymouse (May 17, 2014)

I save them to my hard drive in separate folders for each style of pattern. Even so, my shawl/scarf pattern is a mess.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

When I download, I print the patterns. Also if I want to save them, I bookmark them. Also on ravelry, you can save them in the library.


----------



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

Guilty! I have exactly the same problem; so many patterns! The amount of time I spend saving patterns, I could be actually KNITTING something. What a waste of my time. I get frustrated with myself. Sign me up for that psych!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Make sub folders, example triangle shawls, crescent shawls, rectangle shawls.
> After you get that done then make folders in each main folder as follows, lace, fingering, DK, worsted. Go back through see what the pattern calls for and put in the right folder. It's easier than it sounds and then not hard to find.
> What if you didn't save one, then wanted to make it and you go back to find its no longer available?


I agree with making subfolders! Then I go to these folders when I need a pattern. If you are using Windows, you can set the View to Preview and each pattern front page will show up on the right-side of the screen which makes it very easy to to a quick search.
I also use Ravelry a lot and here I will note the weight of yarn used for each Favorite.


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

I have this problem: I save all kinds of patterns, then don't use them but make up my own! AND my daughter sends me the cutest patterns, too. I think she has as big a pattern hoard as I do and she's hoping I will make them since she doesn't have time. Lol. There's just no help for any of us, is there?


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Haha...I am the same here too. I am an obsessive pattern collector hoping that some of that stash will match. I bookmark patterns and store them in categories. But it would take forever to find again. Often I find myself searching again for something I know I have stored away.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

we can never have too many patterns, right?


----------



## iso4fun15690 (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm with you printing all these patterns and then not cataloging them. I know I've used many reams of paper, not to say anything about the INK. Also often copying ones I already have.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

We are just a lot of happy, addicted, lost causes.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I go through my printed patterns every so often and put them in a pile and use them for starting fire in fireplace!!! Keeps me warm while knitting.


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

I seem to have the same obsession. Saving patterns. I put all my knitting patterns in the same folder, but label the file so that I don't duplicate patterns. I will label a file say Purl Soho Knit Pattern Hat Snow Day Hat or Knit Crochet Now Knit Pattern Cardigan Hint of Lace Cardigan. This keeps all the patterns from the same source in consecutive order and then they are grouped according to what the pattern is for. Some are just labeled Knit Pattern Cowl and then the name of the pattern if they came from some obscure website.

I don't know why I save all these because I cannot possibly make all of them, but I like to just read patterns sometimes, especially complicated ones just to see if I can comprehend the how-to of the pattern.

Happy Knitting,
Dawna


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I print the pattern and file it in a plastic sheet in a loose leaf binder divided into sections. Every few months I review the patterns and discard ones I know I'll never make or no longer like for whatever reason. After I knit the pattern I add any notes to the plastic sheet the pattern is in.


----------



## MoonShai (Dec 10, 2016)

Well, it seems to me that this is an adaptive variation of stash hoarding. I definitely have SABLE and cannot justify the money outlay to get a periodic zap of happiness by having skeins arrive in the mail. SO, I collect patterns. Save 'em, favorite 'em. I cannot see the harm in this, as it tickles the same brain area for free! Furthermore, I admit that I rarely look through these patterns when I want to make something new--the thrill of the hunt beckons and I dive back into Ravelry!!


----------



## MoonShai (Dec 10, 2016)

Well, it seems to me that this is an adaptive variation of stash hoarding. I definitely have SABLE and cannot justify the money outlay to get a periodic zap of happiness by having skeins arrive in the mail. SO, I collect patterns. Save 'em, favorite 'em. I cannot see the harm in this, as it tickles the same brain area for free! Furthermore, I admit that I rarely look through these patterns when I want to make something new--the thrill of the hunt beckons and I dive back into Ravelry!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I use "Evernote" to save patterns now. The printed out ones are in binders. I don't print out a pattern anymore unless I'm working on it while I commute right now.


----------



## Finnbunny (Aug 3, 2016)

I have my patterns in ravelry, of course, and on my computer in one note-which I also have on my tablet. I have sorted out of necessity because i overwhelmed my one note files. So I have my shawls by yarn weight and everything else broken up by category. I have on my tablet the one note files that I use the most-knitting verses sewing etc. I also recently downloaded knit companion-its a struggle but I am getting better at getting a pdf into knit companion, ravelry patterns work easier. Hope this helps. Now yarn is another matter.


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

If you decide to see a psychiatrist about your yarn and pattern habits, find one that knits -- more likely to understand you.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've gotten so that if I can't save a pattern in Ravelry, I likely won't bother downloading to save. If I have immediate plans to make it, then I'll print it, but otherwise I realize I'm saving it to a 'black hole' and it'll never be found again.


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

I have over a thousand patterns saved in Raverly, and then printed out, slipped into sheet protectors and put in 3" binders. Patterns in folders, on desktop, books, computer sites etc. And now am thinking of creating some of my own patterns. How does one copyright, when all patterns all basically the same, except color or yarn type?

Hi my name is Maggie and I too am a pattern hoarder. I just gave 4 binders of patterns to the goodwill Sat. All sorted and organized. I still have 4 binders left and a draw of patterns to file.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

If you find a good one, let me know. I have an obsession with patterns as well as yarn. I have went through my patterns and find I have copied the same three times. Now that is sick!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why does that sound familiar? Oh yeah! I do the same - the last part - searching online before looking at what I already have! :sm17:


Glad to read I'm not the only one that does that. :sm19:


----------



## Trish69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Me too! Is there a 12-step group for pattern hoarders? I have over 77G in 79 folders on Onedrive & I still can't resist a free pattern! My daughters say they are grateful they are digital & not hard copies, or they would have to do an Intervention!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have done the same.


Charlotte80 said:


> When I first joined KP I would print patterns and save in a folder, then started putting them on a flash drive. I finally realized that I could never knit all of them so stopped and now if I see something here I like I will bookmark it. Every so often I will go through the bookmarks and end up deleting a lot of them.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

While I have saved a great number of patterns, I save them to a "Knitting" folder that is divided into hats, socks, shawls, sweaters, etc. When I'm looking for a random pattern I start there and I often think, "What on earth was I thinking?" when I see some of the stuff I saved. I guess at the time it looked appealing but revisiting it often causes me to say 'Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat" so I delete it. 

I do understand your problem though. If I see a pattern, and I feel it would be great and enough for some yarn I have on hand, I print if off and put it in a container with the yarn. Then when I need a project in a hurry, I have what I need instantly!!!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, I'm guilty of saving patterns... if I am REALLY interested, I jot the file name down on a sticky note and place on desk. I seem to get to those sooner. But I do agree... there's NO WAY I'm ever going to get to most of those files... sigh.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm kind of low-tech. I print and save in a real file cabinet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Rosalinda said:


> Thank you, but how do I get them from this page onto my computer. For example your reply to my question. Sorry to sound so hopeless.


A lot depends on what kind of 'device' you're using. You said 'computer', so I'll guess you're using a desk or laptop. This search on Google has some ideas, but it will take some studying and learning on your part. All this computery stuff requires that! I've been online since the late 1990s, and I'm still learning as I go. Good luck!


----------



## Lakeviewknitter (Sep 16, 2017)

If it weren’t for Ravelry and cloud storage I don’t know what I’d do! I already lost some patterns when our computer crashed, but it had been acting odd so at least I saved my paid patterns! And it crashed right afterwards. Never again! And thank you all for the organizing tips. They’re all in one file right now. And it’s getting harder to find what I’m looking for. It wouldn’t be because I’m getting too many. Nooooo, definitely not! ????????????????


----------



## MRSGRAHAM (Nov 16, 2015)

My patterns are saved to Word. Examples: Knit - Apparel - Shawl 750 yards sport weight; Crochet - Filet - JESUS HOLDING LAMB; Crochet - Kids - REVERSIBLE HOODED BABY JACKET 3-6 mo. I do find it easier to sort and find patterns later using this method. Linda


----------



## Regina65 (Sep 9, 2011)

Dear Impatient Knitter, I think that is just normal for crafters. I have a bookcase full of notebooks that have patterns in them. I keep notebooks and sheet covers in my craft room. I print them out and put them in the right notebook for further use. I probably print 3 or 4 a day. Will I ever use all of them. NO. But I keep doing it just in case I want to make it. I probably have 200 or more skeins of yarn stocked up and keep buying more. I you need a psychiatrist so do a bunch of us. Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Believe me when I tell you I have enough patterns saved for 100 lifetimes. I also have many saved on Ravelry and computer folders dvd discs and flash drives. I will never see many of them again which is sad as some are paid for. I have started making sub folders like Krestiekrew. Folders like baby hats, baby booties baby blankets,etc. then it is a little more manageable.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I have three external hard drives. In case my computer "crushes" my designs or patterns won't be lost. I save all my patterns to my "desktop" first, then I when I save it, I go to one of my external hard drives and go to - say- knitting then to a folder that is marked for tops, socks, blankets etc. Before I save it in that area, I name the pattern, and the website I got it from, in case I have a problem, I know where to go for questions.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

I don't think you need a psychiatrist, LOL! I too have far more patterns that I'll ever make. Before I got a thumb drive I printed them. Didn't want to take a chance on losing them if the computer crashed. Most were free patterns. I discovered that I had printed some twice, so I gave the extras to my daughter who knits. I still print paid patterns or those that are very important to me. The rest go on a thumb drive.


----------



## gwen2049 (Feb 1, 2017)

I can relate with this topic too much! Not only am I a hoarder of patterns, but I also try to be an "organized" hoarder of patterns. In my 'knitting room" I have a double door 'pantry style' cupboard with patterns. I have them in magazine holders (like you see in a library), with the patterns sorted by type: men's sweaters, ladies pullovers, ladies cardigans, babies, doll patterns, etc. Then, just for good measure, I have a set of wall shelves with 'real books' on them. They are the patterns that aren't just singles or small booklets. Then for 'good measure' my computer has folders and sub-folders with many downloaded and purchased patterns. Some of these are printed and are in the pattern cupboard, but many are not! I'd start seeing a shrink, but I'm afraid the number of appointments it would take to 'fix my problem' would cut too far into my knitting time!!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> When you download a pattern, do you just "save" it in a file somewhere, where it'll probably get lost and never discovered again, unless you happen to be perusing that particular file ??
> 
> Or, do you download, say a shawl pattern, then store it in a quick-to-retrieve place, then pick out the yarn you'll use (or buy/order it), and then settle down to make it ??
> 
> ...


I don't use either method.....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Regina65 said:


> ... I you need a psychiatrist so do a bunch of us. Enjoy your knitting.


I'd rather spend money on acquiring new knitting needles than for time with a tissue-offering therapist of any ilk. When I'm gone, the tangible goods I leave will go to other, newer, possibly younger knitters who'll be ecstatic to pick them up for a pittance at the second-hand store. Whatever I've saved in the cloud or on assorted drives - I've no clue what'll happen to all that, but it won't be _my_ problem.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

At first, I was downloading everything to paper, then to a thumb drive, always to Ravelry. I find the more I follow KP the more selective of patterns I have become and don't download quite so many any more. However, I do make projects from the patterns I have saved. Just finished some Christmas stockings from a paper pattern I saved a while back. When I am ready to make something, I shop my downloads/paper patterns first, then Ravelry since I know I already have something I like in there. Yes, it is a bit of a treasure hunt, but that gives me an opportunity to review what I want to make next.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Tashi said:


> ... *Ravelry* is actually a fantastic site and one of the best in the design of their web pages. A huge amount of info can be stored readily and it is free. Generosity and excellence in web pages are rare. *Knitting Paradise* is another generous site. The two are *extremely complementary to each other*.
> 
> Tashi


Hooray for both my homes-away-from-home!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I save and lose and print and lose.


----------



## ntodd (Sep 19, 2011)

I print out those patterns that I like and then put them into manila folders with the type of pattern that it is, ex. sweaters, shawls etc.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

I think we all do it.
Why?
Because we can!


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

My download patterns are saved in a "crafts" file on my computer, and I have sub-folders by designer or company.

Before i buy, I go to the particular company folder to make sure I have not purchased it before.

Once I waited to purchase a pattern until I was ready to make it and by that time was no longer available -- so no further hesitation on my part -- I buy so I "have" my pattern whenever (if ever) I am ready.

I also save the files to a jump (thumb) drive so I have a back up. I love looking at my patterns I may never make!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dhendrix said:


> ... *I love looking at my patterns I may never make!*


They _do_ serve as inspiration, that's certain.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I save all I can to my Ravelry library. If the pattern isn't available on Ravelry then I have a folder on my desktop "Patterns" ( clever name, huh?) with sub-folders like 'hat, shawl, baby etc. where I store the patterns. I used to print out all the ones I liked but now with two large tote bags of patterns (at least they're organized by type) but now I try print them out only when I'm ready to work one.


----------



## sgerritz (Sep 29, 2017)

I have used a program called Paperport but not sure I would recommend it since it has been bought by a company called Nuance. Reviews are not as good as they used to be although I have had no problem with it. It's just like having a file cabinet but it's on your computer. I would check out Paper Tiger....http://www.thepapertiger.com/


----------



## susiesneedles (Aug 5, 2015)

My Dad taught me that you don't have to know everything you just need to know where to find the information when you need it. With that in mind, I have lots of patterns saved on my computer and in Ravelry but when I want to make sure that I don't lose a pattern I print it. When I want to work on something new I usually go to my notebooks where I have printed copies. A couple of weeks ago I worked through a stack of patterns that I had printed by putting each pattern in a plastic sleeve and placing it with similar patterns in my notebook. I now have six! notebooks with the label on the spine i.e. Baby booties, mitts and hats. I even made a notebook for my current project. I'm knitting for a baby shower this weekend so in my project book I have the patterns for the booties, mittens and hats that I will be working on. It is nice to feel so organized - for the moment. It won't last long - my new pile to file is already started.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sgerritz said:


> I have used a program called Paperport but not sure I would recommend it since it has been bought by a company called Nuance. Reviews are not as good as they used to be although I have had no problem with it. It's just like having a file cabinet but it's on your computer. I would check out Paper Tiger....http://www.thepapertiger.com/


Thanks for the tip! I don't remember seeing that mentioned before.

And WELCOME to KP!


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a filing system that has always worked for me with all kinds of documents, including patterns. Once you stick to it, it is easy to track documents. Also, when documents are consistently saved in the same fashion [For instance: Item - name of pattern - C or K], there is less of a chance to save the same document twice.

The key to success using this system is the consistency in naming the files when saving them. Do not just hit "Save", use "Save As" instead and put the document in the proper folder- category so it can be easily found later on. Rename the document to maintain your established filing system.

Note: I create folders and sub-folders with the categories that work for me. You can create your own folders [categories] in a way that makes sense to you. This is what my files look like, just to give you an idea.

I hope this is useful information. This system can be adapted to any document files to be saved.

Happy crafting,
T.Raj


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

download to pdf, once in a while I go through and get rid of ones I will never make.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I am like charlotte, I book mark them for a later date and will occasionally go in and delete some. We do it because we actually think we still have thirty or forty more years to do some of this work. At first when I joined a few + years ago and the styles had changed and I liked what was going on so I would print patterns off and put them in a binder. I now have three binders and will not do anymore till I start knitting something. I also save them to my documents which I was looking at yesterday and deleted a bunch of patterns. I also pick up books and magazines at the library and will print of patterns there. This must stop I keep telling myself. You are not alone my dear.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad you started this topic, I just deleted over one hundred patterns that I had saved. And I'm in the process of purging old printed projects that I'll never make. Also working on my stash promise myself not to buy more yarn until all is gone.

Well, I broke my promise. I bought 2 pounds of yarn for a large blanket. I couldn't help myself I was at Joan's. And I have buyer's remorse thinking of returning it and get a refund. What to do? Has anyone done that?


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I also save all of my patterns to a thumb drive. One ginormous one, 128 gig and it is nearly full.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Guilty as charged.


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

maggieblr said:


> I have over a thousand patterns saved in Raverly, and then printed out, slipped into sheet protectors and put in 3" binders. Patterns in folders, on desktop, books, computer sites etc. And now am thinking of creating some of my own patterns. How does one copyright, when all patterns all basically the same, except color or yarn type?
> 
> Hi my name is Maggie and I too am a pattern hoarder. I just gave 4 binders of patterns to the goodwill Sat. All sorted and organized. I still have 4 binders left and a draw of patterns to file.


You can't legally copyright a pattern. You can copyright the pictures used in it, and any drawings, but not the pattern itself.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Porkypine0727 said:


> You can't legally copyright a pattern. You can copyright the pictures used in it, and any drawings, but not the pattern itself.


Where did you get that idea?


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

T.Raj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a filing system that has always worked for me with all kinds of documents, including patterns. Once you stick to it, it is easy to track documents. Also, when documents are consistently saved in the same fashion [For instance: Item - name of pattern - C or K], there is less of a chance to save the same document twice.
> 
> ...


Gosh! You must be a Virgo. You sound just like my husband. Organization? What's that?


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

SAMkewel said:


> Where did you get that idea?


From a copyright lawyer.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Porkypine0727 said:


> From a copyright lawyer.


I'd get at least a second opinion. The fact that a copyright infringement lawsuit is very expensive doesn't mean it can't be done. I know of two designers who have done it successfully.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Well if you have nothing to do why not create sub folders i.e. Hats, gloves, shawls, scarfs, sweater (men, women, kids), socks, slippers, vests, etc. Then you can also create folders for 1 skein projects, 2 skeins, etc.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

It really looks like I am good company here. Maybe I do not have as many saved patterns are you, but hey, I can not possibly make all the patterns that I have either. But you never which one of the saved patterns fits the yarn perfectly when the spirit moves me to make a beautiful knitted piece.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Yup, me too. But I set up sub-folders in my "Knitting" folder by garment type. So at least when I obsessively download patterns, they're organized! I also have a "Currently Knitting" folder for whatever patterns I'm looking for ie. baby patterns (My nephew and his wife just had a baby on Nov. 1).

I save patterns from blogs to Evernote and have notebooks set up in there too.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I used up all my Bookmark space on KP! My DD made me throw out some (most) of my printed patterns because "Mom, they are all available online."


----------



## Rosalinda (Apr 23, 2017)

Thank you for that I will try it, and see how I get on.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

You mean this behavior isn't "normal"? If this is all I hoard, then I feel like I'm okay, you're okay. One never knows when we might "need" a particular pattern!
This is a bit of a rabbit trail, but I learned the hard way why I NEED a stash! I wound my hank of sock yarn into balls to start knitting it up now that I learned I can do magic loop only to woefully discover I no longer like that color of yarn and will need to sell it or trade it for something else. And since I am unemployed and unable to file for unemployment benefits until the state gets their durn computer glitch fixed I can't justify spending the $ for sock yarn just to feed my new addiction.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

I print them.
Then put them in transparent 3-ring binder sleeves.
There is a guy in our community who parks his truck at the end of his long driveway.
He sticks a sign in the truckbed “FREE”.
I have never seen him during the 10 years I have lived here.
One day,made a u-turn to ck the stuff.
There was an entire carton of 24 white 3-ring binders.
I had intended to take just 3 or 4, however it started pouring rain, as it does in Central Florida on summer afternoons.
So I took the case.
(and a lovely old compass).
Yep.
The binder’s spines read:
Children’s pullovers
Children’s cardigans
Adult pullovers
Adult cardigans
Mittens and gloves
Hats
Shawls
Pot holders and dish cloths
Rugs
Bags and pencil cases
Blankets and Afghans
Socks and slippers
Miscellaneous
????


----------



## jm022643 (Jul 6, 2016)

Sounds like it is time to organize that file. I do same with recipes. Make folders within that folder titling them to what patterns you have.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I usually go for the free patterns, and I print them out because i like to hold it in my hands and I might not be able to get it back if I save it on the computer :sm01: 

I have 3 ring binders with the patterns separated into 'baby', 'shawls', toys etc. Every now and again I go through them and say, 'I'll never make that, why did I choose that?', and then toss them into the burn pile.


----------



## vonnienz (May 21, 2017)

I too can relate to you all.....but and it's a very large but...I also make cards...so there's a folder for them and I also do patchwork and that's bigger than the other 2 combined. ...when you go to the shrink please make an appointment for me.....


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually discussing these issues and exchanging ideas here on KPs IS GROUP THERAPY.


----------



## KnittinginSutures (Oct 9, 2017)

I have a HUGE folder full of patterns as well. Definitely more than I will ever be able to make. But I look at it this way, I may save one that I like better than another I had saved two years ago, so I find myself making that one instead. I don't delete the old ones, but I SAVE the ones I REALLY like (or Love) with very descriptive titles. 
For example, I LOVE shawls as well. I have saved over 250 maybe. But the ones I truly love, I save by changing the name of the file, and putting it in a folder of its OWN with the same name.
I love a shawl that I have actually bought all the yarn for, but I am still honing my knitting skills before attempting it because the yarn is expensive. 
I bought the pattern, called Moonraker, that I changed to Moonraker-PAID (which means I spent money on the pattern!), and I made a Moonraker-PAID folder in my SHAWLS folder. I also have a word doc in there with notes on the yarn I bought and how much I needed of each color. 
Plus I have saved a bunch of high quality photos of the colorway I like in the shawl from Ravelry or just from google. 
I keep all of my patterns all in folders such as that.
So I have such as huge collection of patterns that I am slowing down on saving them, and I double check to see if I already have it before saving one. 
If anyone needs help on doing any of this, I do computer tutoring and can actually tutor you by phone and by remote connection. Let me know if you'd like the help. Free for all you lovelies!! 
:sm04: :sm08:


----------



## KnittinginSutures (Oct 9, 2017)

I too, have the binders for the ones I have actually made, as I don't print them unless I want to make them or try them out. Sometimes I will print of if it has a stitch I want to try or learn, and then I can use it on other items. 

I don't have any card stock to make yarn samples of. I made 15 clothespins with yarn on them for my Moorland blanket and that's been a huge help but I think a card with holes punched in it would be easier to handle!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I only have my mobile phone to save any pattern's on, I do sort in baby, lady men socks etc.....I need to resort my Ravelry library as I have many patterns just in my "wish list" as that's all I knew when first started saving patterns
I do go through my patterns every few weeks and delete heaps lol


----------



## FreddieN (May 5, 2011)

Another two cents' worth: I have bookmarks for Favorites with the same general categories (baby, afghans, sweaters etc.) and some subfolders. When I save to Favorites, I rename the file in code: K 14_4 mittens means a knitting pattern at 14 st/in (in Windows you can't have a / in the name of the file, thus the underline.) If no gauge is given I might call it C worsted baby blanket. If I'm in a hurry, I just save to the right folder and "someday" go back and add the info. Yeah right!
When you sort by the name of the file, you can easily find a pattern at a specific gauge. I usually start with yarn from my stash and look for a pattern with that gauge.


----------



## volubilis (Aug 23, 2011)

I download and immediately print if I really like the pattern. Saves me lot of time and frustration while trying to find it at a later time. I am probably in 3nd grade when it comes to computers.............


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

This sounds familiar! I have a zillion patterns. The only way I sometimes can make it a bit easier is I always rename them myself. I might add "chunky", or "love" or "cute". Still a pile of patterns and even though I might not write "love" it's still possible I might go back to one. However, if I REALLY love it or if I'm looking for a "bulky cowl" for example, it helps me look for stuff by the title words.


----------



## purple lady (Dec 23, 2016)

I have patterns, crafts, recipes all on pinterest and can't figure out how to get them changed over to copy them.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

volubilis said:


> I download and immediately print if I really like the pattern. Saves me lot of time and frustration while trying to find it at a later time. I am probably in 3nd grade when it comes to computers.............


I don't think I have even reached the kindergarten grade when it comes to computers! I guess that's why my saved knitting patterns are all together in iBooks.


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

I am just as bad as everyone else, I will save the pattern and then print it out, sometimes two copies (just in case). My DH and I are now downsizing to fit into a Class A motor home, sell the house to travel the US for a couple of years. It is forcing me to be very selective of what I am going to keep (paperwise) and what yarns I am going to be able to take. Whew! What a project it is turning out to be. I am proud that I have cut out more than 2/3's of the paper but still have too much. I am thinking I keep way too much - just in case I might need it! I can always go looking for another pattern on Ravelry or any of the other places that have patterns. Thumb drives are cool too!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I started out downloading and saving patterns to files on my computer. But then I found Ravelry!!! I quickly "favorited" hundreds of patterns which was a big improvement as I could at least see a picture of the pattern unlike all those I saved on my computer which had to be opened in order to tell what they were. 

Then Ravelry introduced the "Bundle" feature and my life was simplified again. I created bundles segregated by garment type, for example I have bundles for Crescent Shawl, #1 (#1 being sock or fingering yarn), Crescent Shawl #2, etc. Tops and Cardigans are segregated by yarn weight and length of sleeve. It takes mere seconds to create a new Bundle category. Some patterns I file in more than one bundle, for example a long sleeve sweater with a pretty fair aisle pattern might go in "Colorwork" and Sweater, LS #3. Did not take that long to put my 900+ favorites into the bundle categories although when I started I failed to create enough specific bundles. I later went back and separated them further. I learned the hard way that thinking things through before one starts saves time later! A little like reading the entire pattern before casting on lol! 

Now when I have a new batch of yarn, I look at all the bundles that require that weight of yarn. Or if I know what I want to make, I can go to the bundle for that garment type and weight. I only wish some kind gremlin would take all those patterns stored on my computer and whisk them over to my Ravelry library.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

JTM said:


> I usually just save patterns to the Ravelry Library, in folders marked socks, toe up socks, scarves, cowls... etc. I usually only download when I am actually ready to work that particular pattern.... then often will print it out, and save to similar folders on the external hard drive, since I never really trust my computer to not crash and burn. With things saved to Ravelry Library...even if my computer does die... I have not lost all my patterns.


You can do that? I just have mine in the library. Didn't know that I could make folders and sort things. Glad I only have about 3 pages.

Thanks!!!
Robin


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Oooooh! Bundles in the Ravelry library. I'm on my way to my library right now!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

T.Raj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a filing system that has always worked for me with all kinds of documents, including patterns. Once you stick to it, it is easy to track documents. Also, when documents are consistently saved in the same fashion [For instance: Item - name of pattern - C or K], there is less of a chance to save the same document twice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that download! Your system looks better than mine.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Where did you get that idea?


My question too!
Try telling Disney and Alice Starmore that knitting patterns cannot be copyrighted! They sue infringers regularly and successfully.

What cannot be copyrighted is a Stitch Pattern; just check out any of the online or in print stichtionaries. You'll see the exact same stitch pattern in many (most?), often with the exact same name, though sometimes with alternate names or none at all. The stitch pattern isn't what's copyrighted; the presentation/wording of how to do it most certainly _*IS*_.

Don't believe little old me? Read up and educate yourself:
http://www.vogueknitting.com/magazine/article_archive/a_matter_of_principle
http://girlfromauntie.com/copyright/
http://girlfromauntie.com/copyright/index.php/88/
https://crochetcabanablog.wordpress.com/resources/copyright-2/
https://www.interweave.com/article/crochet/crochet-copyright-101/

Then, tell me if copyright doesn't apply to yarny patterns?


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

bakeknitsew said:


> I am just as bad as everyone else, I will save the pattern and then print it out, sometimes two copies (just in case). My DH and I are now downsizing to fit into a Class A motor home, sell the house to travel the US for a couple of years. It is forcing me to be very selective of what I am going to keep (paperwise) and what yarns I am going to be able to take. Whew! What a project it is turning out to be. I am proud that I have cut out more than 2/3's of the paper but still have too much. I am thinking I keep way too much - just in case I might need it! I can always go looking for another pattern on Ravelry or any of the other places that have patterns. Thumb drives are cool too!


What a grand adventure! I hope you post some pictures of you knitting around the country.

A friend's parents did lived in their motor home for 3 or 4 years. They volunteered at Forest Service campgrounds all over the US, including Alaska so they could stay in one place for a month at a time rather than just the normal 10 days allowed. They loved it but eventually returned home to build a new house.

I do think the thought of trying to reduce all my favorite cooking and fiber art tools to what one can take in a motor home would stress me out. On the other hand, it might be a good way to make myself finish the tub of WIPs.


----------



## Shintoga (Apr 8, 2014)

I've just got a folder on my hard drive I keep my downloaded patterns in, plus most of them are from Ravelry and in my library there anyway.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

eikeat said:


> Actually *discussing these issues and exchanging ideas here on KP IS GROUP THERAPY.*


Good! That's money saved for yarny purchases! :sm15:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

String Queen said:


> You can do that? I just have mine in the library. Didn't know that I could make folders and sort things. Glad I only have about 3 pages.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Robin


Oh I must go take a look ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Good! That's money saved for yarny purchases! :sm15:


Haha yes ????????


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Good! That's money saved for yarny purchases! :sm15:


We all need more yarn...not.
I still might buy an occasional skein if it really talks to me, but I am really trying to work from my stash...I shop there first.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Hugs, I think many of us do this...I save what I want to keep to "Favourites", under Knit and Crochet, and then have to search hundreds by title (socks, hats, blankets, shawls) so I can find them again. I have printed a lot of patterns over the years which are in binders. Sometimes it is easier to just go through the binders to find what I want. I don't have the computer skills to arrange them any other way. I don't stress over it though.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

eikeat said:


> We all need more yarn...not.
> I still might buy an occasional skein if it really talks to me, but I am really trying to work from my stash...I shop there first.


"Yarny purchases" is not limited to yarn; it includes everything that ever _touches_ the yarn - storage containers, knitting needles, crochet hooks, looms (knitting and weaving), bags for projects in progress, bags for completed projects, all kinds of notions. I haven't ever bought yarn online; an eBay purchase of a box of Speed-Cro-Sheen crochet *thread* does not count!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

If you find that yarn shrink please let me know. I need him too. I have PABLE (Patterns Acquired Beyond Lie Expectancy) like you and I'm still accumulating more. I can't seem to resist downloading a pattern I find attractive. Help!!! LOL. Aloha... Bev


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> "Yarny purchases" is not limited to yarn; it includes everything that ever _touches_ the yarn - storage containers, knitting needles, crochet hooks, looms (knitting and weaving), bags for projects in progress, bags for completed projects, all kinds of notions. I haven't ever bought yarn online; an eBay purchase of a box of Speed-Cro-Sheen crochet *thread* does not count!


I do have a weakness for needles and gadgets, I must admit.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I save my pattern downloads to a file labeled 'knitting'.
I change the title to something that will clue me in to what it was.
Periodically I look through them.
I have so far knitted only two or three of the many.


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

I print the picture and instructions, hopefully on one piece of paper and put it back to back with another similar pattern. I insert them in a page protector and put them in a 3 ring binder. I put all baby clothes together, toys, scarves, hats, holiday decorations, sweaters and baby booties together. I have separated them for adults and children and odds and ends. I might need more binders soon. hahaha


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

eikeat said:


> We all need more yarn...not.
> I still might buy an occasional skein if it really talks to me, but I am really trying to work from my stash...I shop there first.


I had been good the last couple of months, everytime I took from my stash I put a few $$$'s aside, I caved and just bought some yarn from Ice Yarns and some beautiful Alpaca yarn from on here....but now I will just shop from my stash for awhile anyway, I love love love receiving new scrummy yarn lol


----------



## mumdad (Oct 25, 2017)

I have must be over a thousand patterns on my computor and about 15 folders that have printed patterns on they all have there own name in a book mark folder on the computor i always saay to myself one day i will read them all you are not alone with this problem


----------



## Divo88 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have 1 folder in My Documents called Patterns on my computer. 
Then I have 2 folders in patterns called Knit and Crochet. You can even break the folders down into items, i.e. Hats, shawls, sox, etc. 
Each folder has an excel spread sheet listing columns for each pattern by name, type of yarn, amount of yarn needed by oz/gm or length, needle or hook size, level of expertise.
Every time I get a new pattern I add it to my folder and input the information to my excel spread sheet. 
Then when I go to my stash & find I have say 50g of bulky I sort my spread sheet by the amount of yarn needed column, and the type of yarn column, to find 50g or less of bulky and see what I can make.
I use up quite a bit of yarn this way, but I always know how much I need for the pattern and know if I have to make any substitutions etc.
My husband thinks I could use your yarn psychiatrist....


----------



## redbeatle (Jul 22, 2015)

I photograph the patterns I like on my iPad, then I usually knit or crochet them from there, that way I can delete when I want.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

I save patterns in PDFs in iBooks. Ocassionally I go through and delete some. When I Knit one I just bring it up on my iPad and Knit away.


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

Hehehehe... I am not a Virgo but I must have some characteristics of a Virgo . It is more of a habit for me, I can find documents easier this way.



Porkypine0727 said:


> Gosh! You must be a Virgo. You sound just like my husband. Organization? What's that?


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

You are quite welcome Jessica-Jean. I am sure your system works very well for you too. 



Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for that download! Your system looks better than mine.


----------



## techmama (Aug 13, 2012)

I too have way too many patterns saved. I do put the age range (child, toddler, adult, infant) weight and yardage of yarn required in the pattern name before I save them, so I can see at a glance if I have the yarn before I open the pattern. When I retire I'm going to spend even more time knitting, so maybe I'll use them all (and my yarn stash too). If not, my DD knits and crochets, and my DS crochets.


----------



## phc (May 27, 2017)

I save mine by type (scarves, shawl cardigans, etc.) in the cloud. Quilt patterns, recipes, photos are all there too. Never to be lost due to a computer crash. I do have to pay about $20 a year for storage but to know my photos are there is priceless!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

This is my naming pattern for my saved pattern. I save types of patterns in separate folders: afghans, tops, baby, children, shawls, scarves, gloves, caps, etc.

DK265_HeritageSilkOrangeShawl

I start with the type of recommended yarn, then the yardage, then the name of the pattern. 

When I have a yarn that I want to use, I search by the type of yarn, then the yardage I have. Since the patterns sort themselves alphabetically, then numerically, it's easier to find a pattern that I like.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

headlemk said:


> This is my naming pattern for my saved pattern. I save types of patterns in separate folders: afghans, tops, baby, children, shawls, scarves, gloves, caps, etc.
> 
> DK265_HeritageSilkOrangeShawl
> 
> ...


I wish I was that efficient. ????


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

No My dear.. you don't need a yarn psychiatrist.... we are all in the same boat... I file according to pattern, shawls, afghans, baby, etc. I just gave 20 tubs of yarn to The Humane Society store in my town... I still have 10 TUBS of yarn which I can not part with....ever.. *l* Just know that you are not alone and you are with all your Yarn Sisters.....*s*


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

charbaby said:


> You sound pretty well adjusted to me! ????


 :sm09: This means I am, too!!!!

:sm02:


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

I download so many patterns into a folder and I know I will never knit them all,even though I have enough yarn in my stash to knit every one!!! When my son comes over I have him try to tell me how to clean the out, but after a while I forget.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Some patterns I download and then print out, some are just downloaded, some are bookmarked and some ore on thumb drives. If there were more places to keep them I would probably use these as well. I think I might have to go through the ones I still have on the computer in some way and see if I still want them. I know, I am a hoarder of anything to do with knitting. :sm12:


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hannelore said:


> Some patterns I download and then print out, some are just downloaded, some are bookmarked and some ore on thumb drives. If there were more places to keep them I would probably use these as well. I think I might have to go through the ones I still have on the computer in some way and see if I still want them. I know, I am a hoarder of anything to do with knitting. :sm12:


Me too. :/


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey, it could be worse...i’m Not drinking or doing drugs. My knitting is often for charity. My husband does woodworking. I figure we worked hard for years, if we want to clutter our computers with patterns or references or our house and workshop with yarn and wood it is our choice. Our daughter has made it clear she has her life so we respect that and will do what we want with our hard earnings.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JlsH said:


> Hey, it could be worse...i'm Not drinking or doing drugs. My knitting is often for charity. My husband does woodworking. I figure we worked hard for years, if we want to clutter our computers with patterns or references or our house and workshop with yarn and wood it is our choice. Our daughter has made it clear she has her life so we respect that and *will do what we want with our hard earnings.*


Bingo!!!


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

14 pages of pattern/stash horder comments. 
And how to organize.
We are not alone in the universe!!!!


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

I am starting to have too many patterns "saved" SO I just copy the instructions and the picture on a Word document, print 2 copies, staple the pages together, drop them in a page protector and file them in a 3 ring binder. (all like patterns together) best price for the page protectors are at Costco 200 - 250 per box. (Why 2 copies? one to use for directions and the other to make more copies)


----------



## KnittinginSutures (Oct 9, 2017)

headlemk that is really organized! I wouldn't remember what the numbers were for... but I just looked at my Crochet folder in my Documents folder and it's 259 GBs in size. It's basically the largest FOLDER I have, even larger than my Music or my Documents. 
That's HUGE!!! It's the size of a good portable hard drive. 
If that doesn't make much sense, it would take 56 DVDs to copy ALL of my Crochet/Knit patterns to them. That's more than half of 100 disc spindle. 
I need to start deleting patterns methinks......
I DO back up these folders at least once every two weeks however, because I have lost too many hard drives over the years. It's because of my backup habits that I have saved so much of the patterns, photos and documents, that I love. 
EVERYONE Back up their computers soon!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KnittinginSutures said:


> ... EVERYONE Back up their computers soon!!!


I know I _should_.
I even have external hard drive*s* to which to back up stuff. 
I have a slew of files in my Dropbox.
I have a gazillion patterns saved in more than one YahooMail account.
I can't remember if I have ever done a proper back up on this laptop, and I'm not even sure I know exactly _how_ to do that, other than transferring files to an external hard drive. I'm not even certain how to make a restore point, and I know that's important.
Have I lost patterns? Yes, I'm sure I have - between one computer dying and another. 
Will that stop me from saving more - and probably many copies of the same pattern? Nope. 
I do more virtual knitting than actual. Too much actual knitting/crocheting means aching fingers/wrists. That's my justification for spending so much time online instead of working my needles and hooks. :sm17:


----------



## KnittinginSutures (Oct 9, 2017)

Backing up can be as easy and plugging in the external hard drive, opening the dialog window, making and name a few folders, opening the first folder, going to the source computer and opening the folder with your patterns, then left-mouse click on the folder, hold the mouse down and drag it to the new, empty folder on the external drive which is still open. 

Simple. Once you let go in the new folder it will start copying the files. Go back and drag another folder, etc. If you have as many as I do, do it in increments so as not to overload the transfers. 

I keep a 5 TB hd on my desktop. Once it's plugged into my desktop that dialog box opens. I click on one of the 3 folders in there, each is a hard drive back up. 
I then open the folder I want to copy, make sure the destination folder is correct, then start dragging. I go off to shower or what ever and let it do it's thing. When it stops to tell me i already have 33,487 files with the same names, I choose either to skip them because none have changed, or to replace them, which means I made changes to the newer versions. 

That of course takes longer to copy. If I've skipped thousands that are the same, I have only copied the newest ones, which haven't been backed up. That's basically called incremental backups. 

You can also adjust the dates in the folder to show all the newest additions at the top, copy just those, and then go to the back up and paste them in there. 

I do both depending on the situation. 

Let me know if you need any help!!


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

KnittinginSutures said:


> Backing up can be as easy and plugging in the external hard drive, opening the dialog window, making and name a few folders, opening the first folder, going to the source computer and opening the folder with your patterns, then left-mouse click on the folder, hold the mouse down and drag it to the new, empty folder on the external drive which is still open.
> 
> Simple. Once you let go in the new folder it will start copying the files. Go back and drag another folder, etc. If you have as many as I do, do it in increments so as not to overload the transfers.
> 
> ...


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

KnittinginSutures said:


> Backing up can be as easy and plugging in the external hard drive, opening the dialog window, making and name a few folders, opening the first folder, going to the source computer and opening the folder with your patterns, then left-mouse click on the folder, hold the mouse down and drag it to the new, empty folder on the external drive which is still open.
> 
> Simple. Once you let go in the new folder it will start copying the files. Go back and drag another folder, etc. If you have as many as I do, do it in increments so as not to overload the transfers.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed description...I too needed some help with this.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KnittinginSutures said:


> Backing up can be as easy and plugging in the external hard drive, opening the dialog window, making and name a few folders, opening the first folder, going to the source computer and opening the folder with your patterns, then left-mouse click on the folder, hold the mouse down and drag it to the new, empty folder on the external drive which is still open.
> 
> Simple. Once you let go in the new folder it will start copying the files. Go back and drag another folder, etc. If you have as many as I do, do it in increments so as not to overload the transfers.
> 
> ...


I hadn't a drop of alcohol to celebrate the New Year, but my brain is still too fuzzy to grasp this now. I've bookmarked it and will - _hopefully_ - return to it when my brain is more cooperative.

Thank you.


----------



## KnittinginSutures (Oct 9, 2017)

oh you bet. E-mail me if you need help. Just put in the subject line that your from Knitting digest.
*[email protected] or [email protected]*
I answer my e-mail promptly!


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Mine are just downloaded to a folder, " knitting patterns ".


----------

